# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Р-145БМ "Чайка", 1:72, ICM, конверсия

## Марат

В таком масштабе с БТТ я ещё не работал. Купил модель БТР-60ПБ для диорамы с Ми-26 и на её основе конверсирую в Р-145БМ "Чайка". За прототип беру реальный БТР взвода связи нашей бригады. Постараюсь изменить геометрию максимально точно и деталировать.

----------


## Марат

Решил нижнюю ванну сделать самодельной, т.к. смысла дорабатывать её - нет. Начало есть... 
 А из старой ванны что-нибудь соберу потом.

----------


## Марат

Проточил и подклеил дошираком для увеличения толщины боковики ниш шасси. Клеил модельным клеем для надёжности, поэтому надо дать хорошо просохнуть.

----------


## Марат

Свежим взглядом обнаружил неточности на боковинах ниш, сверил с чертежами, размерами и фото... Доработал.

----------


## Марат

Доработал левую сторону

----------


## Марат

Боковые панели ниш шасси готовы

----------


## Марат

Займёмся днищем, а именно водозаборником. Сетка не копийна, но на диораме видно не будет.

----------


## Марат

Сетка установлена, осталось обшкурить

----------


## Марат

Собираем нижнюю ванну. Пока не обработана. Рядом старая ванна.

----------


## Марат

Работаем с кормой

----------


## Марат

Сегодня не дают мне плодотворно поработать с моделью. Примерил верхнюю часть, проверил размеры. Надо помнить, что Р-145БМ в длину меньше 7 м. 22 см. Промер модели меня удовлетворил. Продолжаем работать с кормой

----------


## Марат

Прежде, чем продолжить, необходимо вывести общую геометрию корпуса. Приклеены передний, наклонный бронелист и подложка, закрывающая отверстие под башню.

----------


## Марат

Доработал сопряжение низа и наклонного переднего листов

----------


## Марат

Приклеил вдоль борта верхней ванны полку из доширака, обработал.

----------


## Марат

Прежде, чем до конца вывести геометрию носовой части, придёться исправить углы сопряжения бронелистов. Красная полоса - вариант ICM, белая, пластиковая, клинообразная вставка - вариант, согласно чертежей и фото прототипа. Соответственно, удлинена полка на борту.

----------


## Марат

Зашпаклевали со стороны боковых бронелистов. Надо учесть, что данная шпаклёвка даёт большую усадку после высыхания, позтому, чтобы дважды не шпаклевать,  пластиковые клинья чуть выступают за плоскость бронелистов. Полки закрываем скотчем.

----------


## Марат

Сделаны каналы заднего хода.

----------


## Марат

Обработали шпаклёвку.

----------


## Марат

Шпаклюем дальше.

----------


## Марат

В целом, геометрия и архитектура нижней ванны закончена. Имеются места, требующие малость шпаклёвки, но они будут обработаны после монтажа обоих половинок корпуса.

----------


## Марат

Закончено сопряжение обоих половинок. Размеры и архитектура соблюдены. Теперь верхняя часть ложится на полку и всё внимание - нижней.

----------


## Марат

Для имитации крышек сливных горловин на днище - сверлим сквозные отверстия.

----------


## Марат

Из тянутого литника полукруглого сечения и кусочков доширака деталируем днище.

----------


## Марат

Деталировка низа закончена. Т.к. модель будет стоять на диораме, то имитировал только выступающие элементы.
Детали подвески шасси придёться делать самому, для усиления установлены иглы.

----------


## Марат

Подготовили нижнюю ванну для дальнейшей деталировки.

----------


## Марат

Прорезаны все люки, сделаны окна в перегородке между моторным и боевым отделениями.

----------


## Марат

Начинаем делать "унитазы" - воздушные каналы системы охлаждения

----------


## Марат

"Унитазы" готовы и покрашены.

----------


## Марат

И установлены...

----------


## Марат

Покрасили моторное отделение, тем самым подготовили его к работе с деталировкой на завтра.

----------


## Марат

Вот такие неказистые получаются радиаторы. Но даже этого детского сада видно через люки не будет. Добавлю ещё шлангов и с обратной стороны - вентиляторы.

----------


## Марат

Очередная попытка сделать вентиляторы и на этом варианте я остановлюсь.

----------


## Марат

Вентиляторы установлены, теперь - двигатели.

----------


## Марат

Планировал сегодня закончить моторное отделение под ключ, но дела службы помешали этим планам. Только сейчас имеется возможность поработать с моделью. Готовы заготовки двигателей.

----------


## Марат

Продолжаем прикалываться дальше. Этого на модели видно не будет, но тем неменее

----------


## Марат

Продолжаем...

----------


## Марат

Моторное отделение почти не просматривается, поэтому делаем только видимые детали.

----------


## Марат

Худо и, можно сказать, бедно - моторное отделение закончено. Я не опрадываюсь, но в действительности движки смотрятся прикольнее, чем на фото. Видны очень тонкие шланги, которые оживляют пейзаж.

----------


## Марат

Через люки видно совсем немного...

----------


## Марат

Замечаний нет, значит идём к следующему отделению - боевому. Здесь находится аппаратура спец. связи.
Т.к. пол и боковые стенки имеют разный цвет - делаем и затем красим пол отдельной деталью.

----------


## Марат

Пол для боевого отделения закончен и покрашен.

----------


## Марат

Установлен по месту.

----------


## Марат

Начинаем деталировку боевого отделения с левого борта. Из доширака делаем нишу бортового люка, из тянутого литника - элементы усиления. Красим с обоих сторон.

----------


## Марат

Ниша и приборы на ней устанолены (приборы с внутренней стороны).
Теперь, прежде чем детать ту или иную деталь, я буду смотреть, видна ли она, чтоб не тратить зря время.

----------


## Марат

Левый борт боевого отделения готов.

----------


## Марат

Правый борт боевого отделения готов.

----------


## Марат

Задняя стенка боевого отделения готова.

----------


## Марат

Нижний ряд радиооборудования закончен.

----------


## Марат

На этом передняя стенка с аппаратурой закончена. Перед монтажём установлю подножки и лампу на штативе.

----------


## Марат

:Smile: 
В боевом отделении поставили старый, потёртый и местами порваный диван для связистов. Переходим к отделению управления.

----------


## Марат

Установлены полы, диван и сидения отделения управления.

----------


## Марат

Слабая имитация приборной доски.

----------


## Марат

Внутреннее оборудование закончено. Лобоое стекло установлено, люк одителя доработан. Монтаж произведён, стыки зашпаклёваны.

----------


## Марат

Пока сохнет шпаклёвка - увеличиваю ширину шин с помощью двух колец дощирака на модельном клее. Ступицы пришлось подточить, т.к. шины на них не лезут.

----------


## Марат

Колёса доработаны, идёт примерка

----------


## Марат

Наращиваем архитектуру кормы.

----------


## Марат

Шины покрашены.

----------


## Марат

Работаем со створками водомёта

----------


## Марат

Работаем с элементами подвески шасси.

----------


## Марат

Из тянутого литника и доширака делаем нижние трапеции подвески.

----------


## Марат

Делаем верхние трапеции подвески.

----------


## Марат

Основная часть подвески сделана, теперь установим видимые детали и сделаем бортик вдоль корпуса

----------


## Марат

Ходовая закончена. Вот, что будет видно, если приставить колёса. Теперь доработать до конца бортик.

----------


## Марат

Нижняя часть и бортики готовы

----------


## Марат

Из доширака и тянутого литника делаем створки шахты радиаторов. Установка створок и защитного ограждения будет произведена после покраски БТРа.

----------


## Марат

Из литника и сетки от использованного фильтра тонкой очистки КамАЗа изготовили защитную сетку моторного отсека. Установили по месту.

----------


## Марат

Пытаюсь из доширака изготовить защитные кожухи шахт радиаторов... Это моя первая и последняя модель БТТ в 72-ом масштабе. Хватит, намучились... Теперь только в 144-ом... Т.е. - в 35-ом.

----------


## Марат

Ещё немного доработок: защитные кожухи выхлопных труб, монтажное кольцо, поручень. Строительсто идёт медленно в связи с приходом в бригаду молодого пополнения.

----------


## Марат

Задул низ и корму серебрянкой, чтобы успеть устранить косяки, пока делаю деталировку корпуса

----------


## Марат

Местами низ и корма требуют подшлифовочки. Работаем со стойками антенны.

----------


## Марат

Тонким тянутым литником на суперклее пытаемся сделать окантовку люков

----------


## Марат

Окантовка люков  и швы на броне закончены. Теперь всевозможные поручни и грунтовка

----------


## Марат

Поручни установлены, теперь крышки бойниц и навеска

----------


## Марат

Закончил под грунт левый борт.

----------


## Марат

Решил сразу утановить на место ящик ЗИП

----------


## Марат

Закончена деталировка верхних листов брони без антенны. Теперь правый борт.

----------


## Kasatka

Марат, Вы извращенец =)

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Сергей. Скорее, я затейник, за что и любим женщинами :Biggrin: 
Закончил правый борт. Теперь передняя часть корпуса, стойки антенн и грунтовать.

----------


## Марат

Обрастаем антеннами

----------


## Марат

Работаем с антеннами. Передняя готова. На вертикальных стойках пытался имитировать утолщения.

----------


## Марат

Для соединения антенны и аппаратуры, приспособил свой волос... Один фиг выпадут со временем, а так польза будет.

----------


## Марат

С этой антенной всё. Теперь подножки.

----------


## Kasatka

Хочу обратно в армию =) Мне кажется там времени свободного больше =))

----------


## Марат

Сергей, я в распоряжении Командующего до получения квартиры, поэтому больше времени. :Biggrin:

----------


## Марат

Подножки установлены.

----------


## Марат

Установлены крышки разъёмов на бортах

----------


## Марат

Установлены "рога" в районе размещения фар. Теперь от грунтовки отделяет только изготовление выдвижной антенны.

----------


## Марат

Модель загрунтована, теперь "ловля блох" - устранение косяков.

----------


## Марат

Не выдержал я до завтра... Нанёс основной цвет

----------


## Monitor

Hallo Marat, 

I think, there also must be a large tube-container on the roof of the R-145. This container is for the antenna, that is fixed to the 16m-mast.

Look: http://legion.wplus.net/guide/army/rl/r145bm-1.jpg

----------


## Марат

Monitor, извините, я ничего не понял... Но я за Мир!

----------


## Monitor

> Monitor, извините, я ничего не понял... Но я за Мир!


This tube.

----------


## Марат

Понял. Это будет при завершающем монтаже БТРа

----------


## Марат

Должен признать, что с моим компрессором и аэрографом практически невозможно на такой маленькой моделе сделать плавные границы камо. Справа - первая попытка, слева - переделываю с помощью масок. Закончу завтра, сейчас нет дневного света.

----------


## Марат

Вот черновой вариант. Если есть замечания по покраске - прошу.

----------


## Марат

Устранил некоторые недостатки покраски

----------


## Марат

Под рукой нет масляной краски и пытаюсь тонировать пастелью.

----------


## Марат

Из фольги сделал кожухи выхлопного коллектора.

----------


## Kasatka

Марат, отлично получается!

тонировать можно и художественной акварелью

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Сергей, за Совет

----------


## Марат

Кожужи покрашены и установлены по месту.

----------


## Марат

Перед покрытием лаком - навеска деталей. И сменил фон, может так лучше, более землисто.

----------


## Марат

Приклеены крышки люков и другие детали, кроме антенны и световых приборов. Модель вскрыта лаком НЦ-222.

----------


## Марат

В течении 30 минут сделал простенькую подставку под виньетку по образу и подобию своих авиаработ. Установил деку, но ещё лаком не задувал. Колёса не приклеены и требуют доработки. Из навесного осталось установить волноотражающий щиток, антенну, осветительные приборы.

----------


## Owl

> ...осталось установить волноотражающий щиток, антенну, осветительные приборы.


...запитать осветительные приборы и запустить двигатель. )) Марат, Вы обещали. ))
Великолепная работа! Держите подальше от фена. ))

----------


## Марат

:Smile: Спасибо, понял... Выбросил из дома все элетроприборы: холодильник, телевизор и т.п. опасные для моделей вещи...

----------


## Марат

Спасибо всем. Проект закончен.

----------


## Марат

Была допущена ошибка при установки колёс. Ошибка исправлена. Финальные фото...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Симпатичная получилась модель. А уж учитывая масштаб... просто здорово )

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Дима.

----------

